# I called my vet today, the final appt is this evening



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

I haven't posted in a few yrs. And I dislike that this is my 1st post back.

All day I have been a wreck, bouts of crying, & general sadness just thinking about by this time tomorrow Scooner won't be there. 

A couple of months ago I noticed Scooner started peeing on the floor. So I figured ok she's 11, this happens, I'll clean it up. Then she had blood in her urine so I took her to the vet. Vet said she had a UTI & possibly Cushing's Disease..and have I noticed her drinking more? As I thought about it yes, & when I took her home yes, and since then yes. I gladly clean up after her. But then last week she started eating less & less, & she's starting to lose muscle. So I know she likes RAW, I had all my 4 dogs on that before--worked wonders on them. So she's on Raw, but yesterday she stopped eating, this morning she wouldn't eat, her hips/legs are giving out on her. Then when she went outside this morning she tried to poop, her hips must've been hurting her cause mid-way she just sat down & looked at me. 
So I called the vet & made the appt. She hasn't whined--which she used to do constantly (she's a worrier), she hasn't whined in 2 weeks. She sleeps behind the sofa & in an odd position. Then this afternoon I had to carry her down & back up the steps so she could go out. She perked up briefly for a hot dog & some turkey bologna. She wanted me to rub her belly (she loves that). 
Then later she's still wobbly with her legs but she went up & down the stairs on her own...I feel extremely guilty & am second guessing myself. Hubby has distanced himself from the situation. He'll only be home about an hour before it's time to leave. 
I want to save her from any further pain & distress, but...I don't know


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry you're going through this. It sounds like it's time but that doesn't ever make it easier


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You know best when it is time. We all second guess ourselves. I am sorry, it is hard.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

That sounds like a horrible thing to be going through. I'm so sorry for your Scooner, and I will pray for you and your family.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

So sorry you have to make this decision. I truely understand, I just put my horse down on the 10th. You know in your heart what is the right thing to do. Spend the rest of the day together give her lots of love. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry, but it does sound like it's her time. 
You'll always second guess yourself, it's in our nature. Making that decision has to be the worst thing in the world. But you know in your heart if it's the right one. And if her quality of life is not up to par, then it's time to let go. It may be the worst feeling, but it's the most loving thing one can do for their beloved pets. Ending their pain is the most humane thing a loving owner can do.

:hugs:


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

When the pain in their eyes is more than the love, you know. Hugs and prayers for an easy passing. I have done this all too recently myself. You have the support and understanding of a whole lot of people here.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

My heart also goes out to you and I will be praying for you to get the strength that you will need later. God bless you and your special girl.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

My heart goes out to you. I am going through a similar thing w my senior. So heartbreaking I know. :teary:


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I feel for you. My old girl can't get up any more. We need to haul her up and once she stands, she's sort of O.K. I want to put her down because I feel that a hard fall is inevitable and she's in enough pain but my husband thinks that as long as she is continent and eating we don't need to make that decision. It's frustrating. I hope that he keeps me from doing it too soon and I prevent him from waiting too long.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Big hugs to you.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

I remember second guessing myself and trying to give our last boy more time. In a do-over, I would make the decision faster.

Big hug to you and yours during this difficult time.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm really sorry.


----------



## Otus (May 16, 2011)

*saying good bye*

It is so very hard to say good bye. I know you're hurting with the decision. Remember it is part of loving your dog to do what needs to be done. 
I just went through this last month with my dog Otus. I still cry just typing his name. 
I feel for you. Sorry that you're going thru this.:hug:


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

We'll be praying for you and your baby...


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I have only ever wished that I had made the decision a couple of days earlier, I have never felt that I should of waited longer.....

Sometimes you know you have made the right decision for your companion just by the incredible amount of pain it causes you and how difficult it is.

Look into your heart, it will tell you if it is time or not.

<<hugs>>


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Very sorry...

For me and my animals, the line in the sand is when they will no longer eat. I am going through similar with our cats. They both have FIV, and are both about 15 years old. We know it will be time soon, but for now they are both eating so... They've lived long happy lives with me, so when it is time I will take comfort in that.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

So sorry to hear what you are going through. My thoughts are with you and Scooner.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am so sorry you have to go through this. It is never easy and we always second guess. Hugs to you and your fur baby.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I am so sorry. You will be in my thoughts this evening.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry...:hugs:


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

RIP Schooner/Scoon @ 5:45. We brought her home & let the other dogs sniff her..2 sniffed & moved on, the 3rd seemed sad & stayed with her longer. Now we are burying her in the yard next to our Mya kitty.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry, but so glad you did your best for her. Don't be too hard on your husband, we all handle sorrow and sadness differently. She'll be with you always.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Mom2Shaman said:


> When the pain in their eyes is more than the love, you know. Hugs and prayers for an easy passing. I have done this all too recently myself. You have the support and understanding of a whole lot of people here.


i have never heard it put that way, it really makes sense

i am praying for your family.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you know what's best. your husband, well there's choice
words for him. to turn his back on the situation, well that
makes him a special kind of special.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My condolences to your family and all who loved her.

:rip: Rest in Peace Schooner!


----------



## schatzi14 (Sep 29, 2005)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm so very sorry.  Hugs to you!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Sending lots of hugs for Texas :hugs:My prayers are with you and your family. I'am truley sorry for your loss....


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

doggiedad said:


> you know what's best. your husband, well there's choice
> words for him. to turn his back on the situation, well that
> makes him a special kind of special.


He told me he had a "man cry" on his way to work the next day, some song came on the radio & the tears were flowing.


----------



## Sudilar (Jun 13, 2001)

So sorry for your great loss.
Hugs.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is never easy to let them go. I still miss all of the ones that I owned and had to take to the Bridge. The only consolation is that I tell myself, "one day without them means I am one day closer to see them again."


----------

